# Aquaclear Quick Filter



## Pattysphish (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,
Do any of you use the Aquaclear powerheads with the Quick Filter attachment? I recently replaced an old powerhead with a new Aquaclear 50 and had planned on attaching a prefilter sponge. I use the powerhead for extra circulation in my 125gal. The tank has a spray bar at each side, in the back and the powerhead is positioned in the center back at the top.

I decided to try this Quick Fliter and it has been a great addition to my tank! The issue I am having is that the silly fish nip at the cartridge inside of the Quick filter and pull it out of the holes. It really looks bad with these white particles sticking out all over. The Quick filter is quite large but because it is black and blends in with my black background, I didn't really mind. Until now! Any recomendations as to what else I could use inside of the Quick Filter? Could I put the cartridge inside of a panty hose leg and tie it up? Anyone use these? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## Markito (Feb 26, 2010)

i had that problem. if you go to your local fish spot they usually have this sponge looking thing that fits perfectly inside the quickfilter. and they come black... all you have to do from time to time is pull it off and squeeze out all the dirty in the sink under running water then replace. i think i paid like 7 bucks for that sponge


----------



## Markito (Feb 26, 2010)

heres a link of the sponge im talking about... hope this helps 
http://www.petmountain.com/link_image/p ... 510963.jpg


----------



## Pattysphish (Apr 9, 2010)

Markito, thank you for the reply! I have not seen this sponge but I certainly will look for one. Is this made by Aquaclear? Do you remove the white plastic core of the Quick Filter? The filter works very well and I was pleased with it until my fish decided to pick it to pieces. It didn't seem to affect to filter as far as the flow, it just looks awful. Thanks


----------



## Markito (Feb 26, 2010)

no this isnt made by aquaclear... to be honest i dont know who makes it haha. its not something your gonna find at petsmart or any big chain pet stores... just your mom and pop ones will probably carry it. yes you remove the white one and throw it in the trash and just put that sponge in place of it. it will look nicer too since its black..


----------



## Pattysphish (Apr 9, 2010)

Markito, thanks for the information. I have a local "Mom & Pop" store and I called them, they do have this sponge. I stop in there once a week or so and I plan to pick up this sponge. I did try putting the panty hose over the filter cartridge and while it works as far as keeping the fish from pulling it put of the holes, it slows the flow down somewhat.

I am sure the sponge will work beautifully! Thanks for taking the time to help. It seems not many people use this quick filter for some reason. I like it myself.


----------

